# Implantation bleeding lasting about a week?



## Laurah163 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I had my 2nd failed ivf in feb with a bfn 4/3. I am due on today but have had pink/brown and a little red colour on and off for just over a week. No pain which I would normally have when I'm due on.  I want to take a test soon but just curious whether it is possible that this is implantation bleeding? I've read it lasts 2-3 days but my colour started at the right time but hasn't gone away. Def
not a flow (no towels etc needed). So strange that I had to ask.

Any ideas?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be just your body getting back to normal after the ivf. If AF hasn't fully arrived by next week, try a pregnancy test,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

